# Vegetarianism vs Meat eating



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I know the only eating meat one sounds a bit unusual, but I knew someone a long time ago who was like this.

I will eat meat, but I would like the animal to a least have had a good life and killed in a humane way before it reaches my plate.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Blackvixzin said:


> I know the only eating meat one sounds a bit unusual, but I knew someone a long time ago who was like this.
> 
> I will eat meat, but I would like the animal to a least have had a good life and killed in a humane way before it reaches my plate.


I can almost guarantee that the dead animals you eat were not killed 'humanely' and were not happy when they were alive. Not to be confrontational, but if you think the suffering of non-human animals is bad, why don't you think that their happiness (which requires being alive) would be good?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Meat and plants keep the aenemia away.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I eat it all, I don't really worry about its quality of life since its going to end up in the oven anyways.


----------



## Swanson (Sep 4, 2010)

Vegan for 9 years here. For all the usual reasons...


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> I can almost guarantee that the dead animals you eat were not killed 'humanely' and were not happy when they were alive. Not to be confrontational, but if you think the suffering of non-human animals is bad, why don't you think that their happiness (which requires being alive) would be good?


I'll agree with you on that. Many animals aren't kill humanely, but in my opinion its unhealthy to eat only plants. I would love companies to change the way they treat their livestock while its alive, and kill them in the most painless way possible. I would change things myself, but sadly I am just one person and I doubt they'd listen to me anyways.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Blackvixzin said:


> I'll agree with you on that. Many animals aren't kill humanely, but in my opinion its unhealthy to eat only plants. I would love companies to change the way they treat their livestock while its alive, and kill them in the most painless way possible. I want change things, but sadly I am just one person and I doubt they'd listen to me anyways.


I don't think a planet diet is (necessarily) unhealthy. Personally, my diet consists of whole grains, legumes (ie. beans, lentils,), nuts/seeds and fruits/vegetables in general and I think I'm better off as a vegan than I was when I ate animal flesh. You might be interested in The China Study by T. Campbel, he argues that a vegan diet is healthier than an omnivorous one and many nutritionists agree.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> I don't think a planet diet is (necessarily) unhealthy. Personally, my diet consists of whole grains, legumes (ie. beans, lentils,), nuts/seeds and fruits/vegetables in general and I think I'm better off as a vegan than I was when I ate animal flesh. You might be interested in The China Study by T. Campbel, he argues that a vegan diet is healthier than an omnivorous one and many nutritionists agree.


I'll have to check that out.

Also,








Because lol you accidentally typed 'planet diet' instead of plant diet. XD


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Blackvixzin said:


> I'll have to check that out.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


:blush


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I haven't eaten meat in a long time. I had a faux-balony sandwich for lunch and it was weird.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> :blush


 Hee hee It's ok everybody make mistakes :squeeze


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

pita said:


> I haven't eaten meat in a long time. I had a faux-balony sandwich for lunch and it was weird.


I've heard of some people throwing up after tasting meat when they haven't had it for years. :shock


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Blackvixzin said:


> I've heard of some people throwing up after tasting meat when they haven't had for years. :shock


This happened to my sister, Harvey's accidentally gave her a real burger instead of a veg burger. She hadn't eaten meat in 8 years.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> This happened to my sister, Harvey's accidentally gave her a real burger instead of a veg burger. She hadn't eaten meat in 8 years.


Wow they must have been pretty embarrassed! Your sister too I bet.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I eat anything and everything (except prawns lol).


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Blackvixzin said:


> I'll agree with you on that. Many animals aren't kill humanely, but in my opinion its unhealthy to eat only plants.


It's quite easy to eat a healthy diet being a vegetarian. Health problems are only an issue when someone stops eating meat and doesn't 'fill the gap' properly, because they are not used to eating a lot of foods other than meat. As long as you eat a variety of foods and make sure you eat enough foods that contain protein, there is no problem with eating a vegetarian diet. I'm a vegetarian who exercises regularly and lifts weights, and I don't have any problem supplying myself with enough nutrients to support such a routine. Also it's a lot easier to eat a proper vegetarian diet if you're Indian like I am, because we've had thousands of years of practice with vegetarian foods.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

A meal just isn't fulfilling without meat.

Veganism makes me lol. Enjoy your anaemia and feminisation (from eating too much soy).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I will eat pretty much everything. I was a vegetarian for about 3 years until I couldn't take it anymore. I just craved meat.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I only eat things with faces.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I don't really like meat, but I'm physically unable to survive on just vegetables and pill vitamins... so I have to eat meat.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I enjoy meat.

If a vegetarian or vegan becomes militant and starts commenting on my personal food choices, I might have to kill & grill them.

I personally don't care what others choose to eat or not eat. I don't comment on what others eat. I only care when they jump on me for not living by their standards that somehow are better than my own; guess the folks at PETA must be smarted than I am, or at least more arrogant.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.bumperart.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=2003091820&productID=232









I like this bumpersticker...

I eat chicken and some fish. And I don't turn down free food. I have no problem with eating meat, but I can go days without it.

I agree with Chef Jose Andres about meat. The vast majority of times it tastes good at first, then you have to chew this bland thing for a few seconds. With fruits and veggies, it isn't like that.
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/04/27/60minutes/main6437352.shtml

And after watching Food, Inc, and driving past Cow factories in Arizona and Ohio... I'm not a big fan. I still make an exception for chicken despite what was in that movie though.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I eat everything except seafood.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Blackvixzin said:


> I've heard of some people throwing up after tasting meat when they haven't had it for years. :shock


I've heard of that, too. I eat fake meat products from time to time and I find them quite meaty, but I've been told they taste nothing like the real thing.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I am non-discriminatory. I eat meat of any kind and veggies (with only a few exceptions like brussel sprouts)

I have never seen the point of eating a substance that is almost entirety, but not quite unlike meat, when meat is readily available.


----------



## HedraHelix (Sep 6, 2010)

vegans rock!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Humans are omnivores, we rely on substances that can usually only be consumed in adequate amounts when both meat and plant products are combined. If you cut out either meat or plants, you either have to be very selective with what you eat to stay healthy or take a billion supplements.

Vegans/vegetarians who claim meat is bad for you are only partly right. Excessive red meat consumption can be harmful and some of the hormones they load farm animals up with isn't too good for you when consumed to excess, but as long as you don't live on low quality meat, the chances of any adverse effects are likely to be minimal. Personally, I think the benefits of a balanced, omniverous diet, outweigh the ridiculous selectivity vegans, and to a lesser extent, vegetarians have to go through in order to be healthy without the aid of supplements. Also, soya, which is one of the staples of a vegan/vegetarian diet, isn't the best thing for men to consume in large amounts, seeing as it's full of estrogen.

That is all


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Meat is murder.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

thewall said:


> Meat is murder.


oi plants have feelings too


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I eat meat & do enjoy it but I think from a health stand point culturally we could do with eating less of it. I also think that when you think of the mass production of meat it's quite disturbing, however, the "out of sight, out of mind" creed tends to dominate for me & the average meat eater. On the odd occasion it'll come to mind & I may not finish my whole portion or just enjoy it less as I eat it. This is particularly true when I cook eggs at times, I'll suddenly have the thought I'm cooking & about to eat what is a pre-life mixture. I find vegetarianism to be mildly noble if it's done in a quiet/personal manner but overly preachy types are annoying. I don't have the discipline to be a vegetarian myself, it requires an awareness of health/nutrition to maintain energy levels that I haven't the patience for


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I would be a vegetarian but I hate vegetables more than I hate meat which leaves me only eating carbs. According to a few people who are like me and attempted to cut fat by cutting meat being a carbatarian is apparently not good for weight loss. :b

It did lead to some thought when I cooked the first egg from my own chickens.



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess we'll all just have to become breatharians. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inedia


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Both, I couldn't survive a single day without a piece of meat.


----------



## BigAl (Sep 10, 2010)

Vegetarian for ethical reasons. Not dogmatic.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Everyone that voted option one (or three I suppose) should be made to kill their own at least once. That, or spend some quality time on the factory farm, in the cattle truck, in the slaughterhouse.. this might actually improve conditions in that cruel industry, and reduce meat consumption to healthy levels in our so-called civilized society. If nothing else it would turn a good number of people vegetarian instantly.

Even without factory farms it's nasty business. Something dies a violent death by bullet, blade, bolt-gun or whatever. Its skin is torn off and body cavity emptied. The blood drains and the choice muscle is ripped off the bone, then roasted or stewed until it's already halfway digested before the thing at the top of the food chain even takes a bite...delicious!

That said, I've been craving a steak dinner for several days now. Today I think I'll treat myself..


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

VagueResemblance said:


> Everyone that voted option one (or three I suppose) should be made to kill their own at least once.


I've killed a garden-raised chicken with my own hands, plucked, gutted it (with help from somebody who knows what they're doing) and eaten it.

Happy, vegetarians?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I've killed things for food. Really death is pretty much instantaneous when done correctly. The body continues to move but the brain does not feel it. When you remove the head from the body and watch the body continue to flop you realize how true that is. A bolt gun or well placed bullet is the most humane way to kill something. Brain function stops immediately. From my research and experience it is more humane than chemical euthanasia. It just looks more violent to us since the body isn't frozen in place first. Unfortunately bolt guns are $200 or more so for my rabbits I have a rabbit wringer which is suppose to help snap the neck but first I'm going to try a pellet gun since several people have reported it kills or at least renders the animal unconscious immediately without fail.

Putting words meant to shock on to the act of dressing a carcass does not impress me. The animal is dead. It does not care if it's flesh is torn off or it's muscle is "ripped" from the bone. In reality much care goes in to dressing a good carcass and there is no ripping. Irregardless of how you decide you want to word it the animal does not feel it... it's dead. That's the whole point of finding the quickest, most humane way to kill it in the first place.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

vegan (for ethical reasons). 

i don't really care what other people eat or not eat. it's my personal choice.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I eat whatever I want.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Meat makes me vomit just thinking about it.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Akane said:


> Putting words meant to shock on to the act of dressing a carcass does not impress me....


Naaa, that wasn't the point at all... I thought the steak dinner remark would make that clear; I suppose not. 

(just finished it by the way. oh man. haven't had a big slab of steak in a while, it was awesome)

I'm no vegetarian. I've killed and eaten dinner, including cute furry rabbits my family raised once upon a time. Haven't gone hunting in forever, mostly because my state forbids use of centerfire rifle and I don't trust myself to shoot well enough with a revolver...I would feel bloody horrible if I were to shoot something and have it bolt, wounded, to die hours later and miles away. Useless and wasted kill.

I just happen to dislike the livestock business and the 'who cares' attitude that keeps them in business, of which almost everyone I've asked is guilty. People completely ignorant of industry practices which are just cruel, people thinking meat comes from the supermarket and there's exactly as much violence involved in its procurement as in a watermelon...that is disgusting to me.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am vegan, the thought of eating meat makes me uncomfortable. Others can do as they want, I am not going to push veganism (?) on anyone. nevertheless, I wish meat consumption is reduced or at the very least when animals are raised for meat, animal cruelty is not tolerated.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

VagueResemblance said:


> Everyone that voted option one (or three I suppose) should be made to kill their own at least once. ...........


Many times as I was growing up I watched and helped my dad butcher rabbits that we had raised as pets. We always knew that they would be dinner at some point. Although it was always a little sad saying goodbye, they were delicious.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> Everyone that voted option one (or three I suppose) should be made to kill their own at least once. That, or spend some quality time on the factory farm, in the cattle truck, in the slaughterhouse..


I used to hunt for my own meat and it was the best tasting and most rewarding. Every time I come within several miles of a commercial chicken farm though I turn vegan for a while.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> It's quite easy to eat a healthy diet being a vegetarian. Health problems are only an issue when someone stops eating meat and doesn't 'fill the gap' properly, because they are not used to eating a lot of foods other than meat. As long as you eat a variety of foods and make sure you eat enough foods that contain protein, there is no problem with eating a vegetarian diet. I'm a vegetarian who exercises regularly and lifts weights, and I don't have any problem supplying myself with enough nutrients to support such a routine. Also it's a lot easier to eat a proper vegetarian diet if you're Indian like I am, because we've had thousands of years of practice with vegetarian foods.


Im Like This Dude , Indian and Vegetarian


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

anything that keeps me alive..?


----------



## deario (Aug 26, 2010)

Vegetarian for ethical reasons as well, but also as a force of habit by now. I haven't eaten meat in five or six years. I'd consider cooking meat from locally-owned farms that maintained healthier and more human practices, but for now I'm satisfied being a veggie.

I haven't really come across many preachy vegetarians, and I hardly ever bring up vegetarianism unless I'm asked. But I agree it doesn't have to be an all-or-nothing lifestyle. It's about being more conscious of where you're food comes from.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't eat meat and haven't for awhile, not only for ethical reasons but also because I'm not a huge fan of the taste. I used to... but after watching videos like Glass Walls and reading a bunch of animal cruelty investigations awhile back, I stopped.

I don't try to be "preachy" about it and I definitely don't think being a vegan or vegetarian is for everyone, but I just wish the general public was more knowledgeable about the cruelty that goes on behind the scenes. I think a lot of people would think twice about what kind of places they choose to buy their meat from. Or at least I would hope so.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

It's weird, I used to be the most non-vegetarian guy you'd ever meet--I even used to hunt for my own food sometimes as a kid. Now I am mostly vegetarian and I love it. I'm still new to it, but already I can tell how much better I feel every day. It's also nice to be able to watch those disgusting animal rights videos and not feel guilty.

I still drink organic milk from respectable farms though, so I'm not completely sure what that qualifies me as. Also organic eggs from the same types of farms.


----------



## ImNotJamesMcAvoy (Sep 26, 2010)

Cooking is a hobby of mine, and removing anything from the food pyramid just throw me out of whack, haha


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

they used to eat meat in satanic rituals


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

shale said:


> It's weird, I used to be the most non-vegetarian guy you'd ever meet--I even used to hunt for my own food sometimes as a kid. Now I am mostly vegetarian and I love it. I'm still new to it, but already I can tell how much better I feel every day. It's also nice to be able to watch those disgusting animal rights videos and not feel guilty.
> 
> I still drink organic milk from respectable farms though, so I'm not completely sure what that qualifies me as. Also organic eggs from the same types of farms.


it qualifies you as vegetarian, veganism is the term for poeople who don't consume any animal products.

i do find it a bit weird to call myself a "vegetarian" because the word makes it sound like i only eat (or mostly eat) vegetables, when in fact milk, eggs and cheese make up a significant and important portion of my diet.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

quiet0lady said:


> I don't eat meat and haven't for awhile, not only for ethical reasons but also because I'm not a huge fan of the taste. I used to... but after watching videos like Glass Walls and reading a bunch of animal cruelty investigations awhile back, I stopped.
> 
> I don't try to be "preachy" about it and I definitely don't think being a vegan or vegetarian is for everyone, but I just wish the general public was more knowledgeable about the cruelty that goes on behind the scenes. I think a lot of people would think twice about what kind of places they choose to buy their meat from. Or at least I would hope so.


i'm the same way. it's not eating meat in of itself that i'm against, but the factory farming industry. i think it is one of the absurdities of life that humans being act so civilized, while sitting down to eat the spoils of the cruelest, most uncivilized industry on earth.


----------

